# 15' Annual Fruit tree sales - list



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

2015 Gulf Coast Region Fruit Tree Sales​
Urban Harvest
January 17 - 9 a.m.-1 p.m. or until sold out
Pre-sale program January 10
Rice University Stadium, 5600 Greenbriar Drive
713-880-5540
urbanharvest.org/fruit-tree-sale

Fort Bend Master Gardeners
January 24 - 9 a.m.-1 p.m. or until sold out
Fort Bend County Fairgrounds, 4310 Hwy. 36 South, Rosenberg
281-341-7068
www.fbmg.com/events/annual-sales/fruit-citrus-sale/

Montgomery County Master Gardeners
January 24 - 9 a.m.-1 p.m. or until sold out
Pre-sale talk begins at 8 a.m.
Extension Office, 9020 Airport Road, Conroe
936-539-7824
www.mcmga.com/event/fruit-and-nut-tree-sale-january-24-2015/

The Arbor Gate
January 31 - 9 a.m.-6 p.m.
Fruit culture workshops and demos throughout the day
15635 FM 2920, Tomball
281-351-8851
www.arborgate.com/

Harris County Master Gardeners, Bear Creek
January 31 - 9 a.m.-1 p.m. or until sold out
Lectures throughout the day
Bear Creek Park, 3033 Bear Creek Drive
281-855-5600
hcmga.tamu.edu/Public/pubSales.aspx

Galveston County Master Gardeners
February 7 - 9 a.m.-1 p.m. or until sold out
Pre-sale talk begins at 8 a.m.
Carbide Park, 4102 FM 519, La Marque
281-534-3413
aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/galveston/annual-events/fruit_tree_sale.htm

Harris County Master Gardeners, Precinct 2
February 14 - 9 a.m.-1 p.m. or until sold out
Pre-sale talk begins at 8 a.m.
Pasadena Fairgrounds, 7600 Red Bluff Road, Pasadena
281-855-5600
hcmga.tamu.edu/Public/pubSales.aspx

Brazoria County Master Gardeners/AgriLife Extension
February 21 - 8 a.m.-1 p.m. or until sold out
Brazoria County Fair Grounds, 901 South Downing, Angelton
979-864-1558
txmg.org/brazoria/

Read more: http://www.ktrh.com/onair/gardenlin...oast-fruit-tree-sales-13126479/#ixzz3Ou4tdIMP


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll be at the Ft Bend County sale.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just an FYI

Your independent single nursery can get any of the trees you need... Most likey cheaper than what these sales have them for....

So if you miss the sale or don't want to waste half a day waiting in lines, go over to your local friendly nursery and tell them what your looking for now.... Chances are they will put it in the order from the wholesaler.

LAST- watch out for fruit trees from Home Depot and Lowes.... Most of the time they are on the wrong root stock, and will struggle to survive here.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

It was a madhouse last year I'll tell you that! I got there at 9am when they opened and the whole parking lot was already full!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

With the sh36 and us59 intersection being closed the weekend of the fort bend show traffic will be horrible.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I did Bear Creek Park last year. Went for a satsuma, came home with a triple grafted apple, Republic of Texas orange and the Owari satsuma. Spent a little more than I planned, but I got more than I planned. All 3 trees doing well.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I spoke to me favorite nursery in the Heights, Joshua's Native plants ..... He had 4-5 citrus for $29.... Way cheaper at his place than at the sale....

He also referred me to a greenhouse/ nursery in Mnavel that I'm sure a few of you know about called "Joesephs"

Josh said he has quality stuff their, and it comes on the best root stock, compared to the citrus that comes from the other wholesalers in our area.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Another good spot for fruit trees if you are in the area is Brookwood Community in Brookshire.


----------

